# New 595 pro colors which color seat and tape



## davey d (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi there 
I have just ordered the new 595 ultra in pro colors black and white, not sure which colors to do seat and tape?
Should I go black and white in reverse to frame or all white or all black. Has anyone got any photos yet of built up bikes, why they didn't offer the frame in white????

Any views most welcomed

David


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

I really like both the white/ black and the black 595 ultras and actually have an all black ('07 color) on the way. If you did the reverse colors that would look very distinct. I am set on white bar tape for mine but am not sure on the saddle color. An interesting option is the Prologo Choice saddle where you can get a white base with a black top or a black base with a white top (as well as multiple other colors). The saddles look very good if the shape fits.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

davey d said:


> Has anyone got any photos yet of built up bikes, why they didn't offer the frame in white????


Here's a colleague's 2008 595 Ultra in the Proteam white and black:









He had a custom Arione saddle done:









This was just built up last week with his old parts, so he may end up changing the bartape.

The new black and white paint scheme has grown on me; it definitely looks better once it's built than as a frameset. Sometimes it's just nice to change things up between model years..

*[email protected]*


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

chas said:


> The new black and white paint scheme has grown on me; it definitely looks better once it's built than as a frameset. Sometimes it's just nice to change things up between model years..
> 
> *[email protected]*


Hmmm. It hasn't grown on me, and neither has the '08 black flavor. You should never have messed with the black Origin from last year: black.....outline letters......sexy.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

How hard can it be to enable the buyer to make a choice for the colors? The white pro team was beautiful! 

The black and white is nice but in this day and age of just in time inventory and the internets there can be more flexibility. I would think anyway. My suggestion, (not that anyone is listening) is to be more responsive to the customer. Especially on the 595 which is somewhat of a boutique item. 

Chas, look at how many of these fanatics have multiple high end bikes! Look at what Trek did with an inferior product with the Project One strategy. It seems silly to lose sales because someone might not be crazy about the colors offered. You could charge them a couple of hundred more and everybody would be happy.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

lookrider said:


> My suggestion, (not that anyone is listening) is to be more responsive to the customer.


I wouldn't have 200+ posts in this forum if I wasn't listening :wink5: 



lookrider said:


> Chas, look at how many of these fanatics have multiple high end bikes! Look at what Trek did with an inferior product with the Project One strategy. It seems silly to lose sales because someone might not be crazy about the colors offered. You could charge them a couple of hundred more and everybody would be happy.


I agree with most of what you're saying here. It would be great to offer everybody the ability to customize their frames a bit, and it's something that we've discussed here from time to time. The main reasons we haven't gone forward with planning this are logistics and time - both time to develop a strategy to implement a program like this, and time it takes to deliver a custom painted bike. As a company Look USA is only 14 months old and we have a total of 8 full-time employees. The reality is that as a new company, we are still running a pretty minimal staff, and we're all pretty tied up with immediate, day to day activities as we try to build the company to a mature stage. I can't remember a time that any of us _only _ worked a 40 hour week - working at Look is not just a job for us, it's pretty much a lifestyle  . It's a hell of a lot of fun though, and we've come up with a lot of ideas to try to get people as passionate about their Look bikes as we all are, and more customization is certainly one of them. These are more mid-term goals though, and we're working with Look France on some cool stuff - things you will see over the next year or two or three... 

Another consideration is that our frames come from France which adds 4 - 6 weeks for delivery in shipping time alone. If Trek estimates 6 to 8 weeks for their project 1's, do you think people would be receptive to 10 - 12 weeks for delivery? I'm really not sure, but I'd be interested to hear your opinion (and anyone else's on the board for that matter.)

I'd appreciate any thoughts you guys have on this. As I said, we're always kicking around new ideas around here, and I'd love to hear from you. What kinds of things would you like to see companies do to appeal to the cyclists out their riding their bikes? Ways to be more responsive to their customers?

*[email protected]*


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Perhaps not so easy, or cheap, but I would value some customization of geometry more than I would customization of colors. Either a custom geometry option, or perhaps, more stock geometries, and not just this Optimum geometry, but perhaps something like an optional slacker STA for the relatively long femured - so perhaps a 73.5 deg STA as an option to the standard 74.5 deg in a Small (51).


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

chas said:


> I wouldn't have 200+ posts in this forum if I wasn't listening :wink5: /


Thanks for the response. My comment was more of a reflection of my rambling than your presence on the board. From what I've seen and read here, you've been *very* responsive in your comments and getting parts out to people who've needed repairs.




chas said:


> I agree with most of what you're saying here. It would be great to offer everybody the ability to customize their frames a bit, and it's something that we've discussed here from time to time. The main reasons we haven't gone forward with planning this are logistics and time - both time to develop a strategy to implement a program like this, and time it takes to deliver a custom painted bike. As a company Look USA is only 14 months old and we have a total of 8 full-time employees. The reality is that as a new company, we are still running a pretty minimal staff, and we're all pretty tied up with immediate, day to day activities as we try to build the company to a mature stage. I can't remember a time that any of us _only _ worked a 40 hour week - working at Look is not just a job for us, it's pretty much a lifestyle  . It's a hell of a lot of fun though, and we've come up with a lot of ideas to try to get people as passionate about their Look bikes as we all are, and more customization is certainly one of them. These are more mid-term goals though, and we're working with Look France on some cool stuff - things you will see over the next year or two or three...
> 
> Another consideration is that our frames come from France which adds 4 - 6 weeks for delivery in shipping time alone. If Trek estimates 6 to 8 weeks for their project 1's, do you think people would be receptive to 10 - 12 weeks for delivery? I'm really not sure, but I'd be interested to hear your opinion (and anyone else's on the board for that matter.)
> 
> ...


Well, I've been lusting after that white 595 team bike, however,it's not in the budget right now and by the time it is it may be 2009, lol. That white seemed to be for Look, almost what the Celeste is for Bianchi, kind of like a signature color, or it could have been developed into it.

I really do believe people would be willing to wait an extra month to get a personalized paint job.

Oh, BTW, if you need more staff, I'm available to start immediately. Almost 15 years at my current job and every day could be my last.


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

Chas
I have a new 595 team. Great bike. I also have a 585 that I plan to use as my winter and trainer bike. I was wondering if I can puchase from you the new elastimers that go between the seat post and cut frame that come with the 2008 frames. 
Bob


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

lookrider said:


> I really do believe people would be willing to wait an extra month to get a personalized paint job.


Just to be clear...Trek currently estimates a 6-8 week wait for their Project 1's. Using that same time frame and adding 4-5 weeks in transit from France (ocean container, customs, etc.), would mean that someone would be looking at 10-12 weeks from the time they ordered a custom paint job until final delivery. Now, if we went forward with a program like this, we'd probably tweak the production schedule a little to get it painted quicker, or get the frame on an air shipment instead of an ocean, but worst-case scenario let's say you're looking at waiting 2.5 - 3 months. Would you still be willing to wait that long?

*[email protected]*


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

bedazzle410 said:


> Chas
> I have a new 595 team. Great bike. I also have a 585 that I plan to use as my winter and trainer bike. I was wondering if I can puchase from you the new elastimers that go between the seat post and cut frame that come with the 2008 frames.
> Bob


Hi Bob,

The E-Post is a little different for 2008 to accomadate the new elastomer system. You'd need to get a new E-Post if you wanted the new elastomer system. We haven't received aftermarket E-Posts yet, but I anticipate seeing them by the end of Nov./early Dec.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

chas said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> The E-Post is a little different for 2008 to accomadate the new elastomer system. You'd need to get a new E-Post if you wanted the new elastomer system. We haven't received aftermarket E-Posts yet, but I anticipate seeing them by the end of Nov./early Dec.
> 
> ...



Any guess on the cost ?


----------



## davey d (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm not sure about custom paint jobs being the desire, the main bit of feedback I can give is the fact there is no white 595 available, like already said its a bit like the celeste of bianchi. But as I'm new to look my desire was for the quality of the bike the colour came second. I think history and tradition are very important but new history and tradition are created every day. Custom paint jobs always look horrible 2 years down the line just look at the amount of naff paint jobs on various cars on the road let alone bikes!!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

awiner said:


> Any guess on the cost ?


$349.99.

*[email protected]*


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

davey d said:


> I'm not sure about custom paint jobs being the desire, the main bit of feedback I can give is the fact there is no white 595 available, like already said its a bit like the celeste of bianchi. But as I'm new to look my desire was for the quality of the bike the colour came second. I think history and tradition are very important but new history and tradition are created every day. Custom paint jobs always look horrible 2 years down the line just look at the amount of naff paint jobs on various cars on the road let alone bikes!!


Point taken. It's interesting to hear the comparison to Bianchi's celeste. The white proteam color was only available for two years - the 2006 585's and the 2007 585's and 595's - so it's cool to hear that it made that much of an impression on people. Good news though for those of you looking for an all-white proteam: we've got a pretty good selection of 2007 framesets and complete bikes still in stock, so if you order in the next few weeks you should be able to specify an '07 or an '08.

*[email protected]*


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Chas,

Any thoughts on the possiblity of alternative "racing" (not Optimum) stock geometries, such as slacker STA?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

chas said:


> Point taken. It's interesting to hear the comparison to Bianchi's celeste. The white proteam color was only available for two years - the 2006 585's and the 2007 585's and 595's - so it's cool to hear that it made that much of an impression on people. Good news though for those of you looking for an all-white proteam: we've got a pretty good selection of 2007 framesets and complete bikes still in stock, so if you order in the next few weeks you should be able to specify an '07 or an '08.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Chas,

What's the stock on the '07 Black 595 Origins? The outline letters are muy classy.


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

People are on a 10 week waiting list and longer for THM's clavicula crankset, and that's not a custom item, just supply and demand not meeting up because of small scale manufacturing and very tight quality checks. So if consumers can have a choice for a top end model like 595 they will definitely wait, especially if it means getting the most perfect bike! 
The ideal would to have a system like nike id or even fizik (to a more limited extent)with pick and mix colours/ product options.
When can I get one?


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Drummond said:


> People are on a 10 week waiting list and longer for THM's clavicula crankset, and that's not a custom item, just supply and demand not meeting up because of small scale manufacturing and very tight quality checks. So if consumers can have a choice for a top end model like 595 they will definitely wait, especially if it means getting the most perfect bike!
> The ideal would to have a system like nike id or even fizik (to a more limited extent)with pick and mix colours/ product options.
> When can I get one?


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> Chas,
> 
> What's the stock on the '07 Black 595 Origins? The outline letters are muy classy.


Pretty good depending on what size you need. We currently have everything in stock, but very small quantities of the XS, S, M sizes.

*[email protected]*


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Chas,
> 
> Any thoughts on the possiblity of alternative "racing" (not Optimum) stock geometries, such as slacker STA?


I haven't heard anything that would suggest we are planning to do this. With the E-Post you get quite a bit of aft saddle adjustment - approx. 40mm of setback. This is usually enough for the femur-ly endowed cyclists out there. 

Best,
*[email protected]*


----------



## roddw (Jul 26, 2002)

*custom*



chas said:


> I wouldn't have 200+ posts in this forum if I wasn't listening :wink5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chas,

We have a small shop in Seattle, and are excited to be adding Look as our carbon frame. I think customers would be willing to wait for custom paint or custom geometry--look at some of the wait lists the local steel makers have right now! What about that custom paint you had on the display bike in the lobby at Interbike? Now that would sell!! 

thanks,

rodd


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Chas

In case you are wondering how long potential customers are willing to wait for their dream frame see delivery times on some of the Italian frames such as colnago, Merckx, pinarello etc - they are your competitors not Trek!


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

I just picked up 08 595 last week. What a eye catcher. I went for red/white arionne with fizik matching bar tape. Coupled with red fulcrum racing zero and Deda Alaneera bars and Deda power cranks. Sweet


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

brett you can NOT tease us with stories, where are the pics? We need need to see this sweet bike!


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

*my 595*

had troublei will try this downloading ...... it is a bit dirty got caught in a storm on friday


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

toonraid said:


> Chas
> 
> In case you are wondering how long potential customers are willing to wait for their dream frame see delivery times on some of the Italian frames such as colnago, Merckx, pinarello etc - they are your competitors not Trek!


Hi toonraid,

I think someone else initially brought up Trek's Project One program as an example of a semi-customization program that seems to be both customer-friendly, and able to deliver in a reasonable amount of time. In this context, I'd much rather see us develop a program with ease of use and delivery times more in line with Trek's, than with some of our Italian counterparts. It's something we're exploring.

*[email protected]*


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I am sure it will go down well coz as it stands there is a very limited colour option on Look's frames - there is only a choice of three across the range which does not fit in with the average price of a look frame ... of course we are all used to the Trek's, Spec's, c'dale and Giants offering limited colourways as standard but they have much lower average prices. On the other end of the scale when you look at the italian frames (with comparable prices to Look) they really do offer a much greater range of colours as standard and each type has it own design and colourways.

I just hope you guys aren't looking at Trek's too much coz look might end up looking like a trek at the end of the day.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

toonraid said:


> I just hope you guys aren't looking at Trek's too much coz look might end up looking like a trek at the end of the day.





chas said:


> I think someone else initially brought up Trek's Project One program as an example of a semi-customization program that seems to be both customer-friendly, and able to deliver in a reasonable amount of time. *In this context, I'd much rather see us develop a program with ease of use and delivery times more in line with Trek's*, than with some of our Italian counterparts. It's something we're exploring.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Basically we're taking a look at the different programs companies are offering, and seeing what works and what doesn't. This has nothing to do with what the frames actually look like, just the logistics involved in running a program like this. Don't worry, Looks will always look like Looks... 

*[email protected]*


----------

